# jaxson and mitsubishi brush cutters?



## bikesandcars (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw some adds on fleabay for jaxson and mitsubishi brush cutters. 

A google search didn't indicate ANY reviews or information. 

Does anyone know about them or have any reviews for them? 

Their prices are 1/2 to 1/3 the price of the good brands.


----------



## bikesandcars (Oct 9, 2013)

Purchased a TU43 Mitsubishi Brush Cutter from the Jaxson ebay store. 

It came from NY to PA in 2 days

Unpacked it, will take pictures when I get a moment, looks to be reasonable quality.. the "running gear" looks solid

$250 and free shipping, 1.7hp brush cutter

Probably not better than a Husqvarna or stihl, but the price was right. 

I'll update after I get some time on it.


----------



## john_bud (Oct 9, 2013)

Do post pic and your evaluation.

About 15-20 years ago I bought the best cutter available. .. efco 8510. Don't use it as much anymore, but this spring it fired up on the 3-4 pull and cleared 1/2" to 2" brush lickty split like always. For me, that is the mark of a quality tool.


----------



## bikesandcars (Oct 9, 2013)

I gassed it tonight and it started instantly, seems to have pretty good torque, not a very high rpm but it does "4-stroke" well at the limit. It has a high idle but it can be adjusted. Unfortunately it was dark, can't wait to hit some heavy stuff Friday

Looking at the air intake and tiny exhaust, it will probably benefit very nicely from an airbox and muffler mod. I'll try to grab some video cutting


----------



## bikesandcars (Oct 14, 2013)

Put 3 tank fulls through it on brush and small tree's from up to 4". I'm cutting a lot of what I think are Locust tree's, short tough buggers with thorns, (is that right?) 

Anyway, using the 40 tooth blade it "zinged" through anything up to about 1.5 inches with a swipe, bigger stuff took more time and cutting. 

Power was OK, didn't blow me away on the big stuff but they aren't geared like a chainsaw so they don't pull through thick tree's, you need to back off to keep the rpm up. 

Very reliable so far, starts right up and took quite a bit of abuse. 

so far worth the money.


----------



## countryfolk (May 15, 2015)

bikesandcars said:


> Put 3 tank fulls through it on brush and small tree's from up to 4". I'm cutting a lot of what I think are Locust tree's, short tough buggers with thorns, (is that right?)
> 
> Anyway, using the 40 tooth blade it "zinged" through anything up to about 1.5 inches with a swipe, bigger stuff took more time and cutting.
> 
> ...



Any feedback two year later? How did it hold up, how reliable?


----------



## bikesandcars (May 15, 2015)

Ive used it for about 16 hours total only cutting heavy brush and locust trees. After sitting all winter I used it 2 hours this spring and all went well. The unit itself has started and run flawlessly. The carry strap broke, the string attachment I got with it fell apart. 

Its not a super high rpm machine but has good torque. 

So far it has been a great value


----------



## countryfolk (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the review, I like practical experience, so much is all over the internet with opinions. In motorcycle circles they say "rpm kills a motor" so the fact that it doesn't wind out probably would bode well for reliability.


----------



## bikesandcars (May 16, 2015)

The engine and mechanical parts like the shaft seem built well. They cheaped out on some details like the handles, on off switch, and harness.... but hey, it is what it is, keep the blade sharp and it will cut


----------

